# I want to play arcade games.



## DeLamar.L (Sep 11, 2004)

I just registered here and I can't get into the Arcade.  Can somebody please give my account permission to access the arcade?  





Thank you.


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 11, 2004)

You have to become a supporting member-$12. Please join us, they need the competition!!! TW


----------



## bignick (Sep 11, 2004)

i believe you need to pay


----------

